# n'en <verbe> pas moins / il n'en est/reste/demeure pas moins



## rachelgeller45

_"Si le concept se veut démocratique, il n’en reste pas moins cantonné à une clientèle bien ciblée." _

J'ai de problems pour comprendre cette phrase. Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Rachel,

Cette phrase exprime une opposition entre deux faits :

- le concept dont il est question est censé être démocratique
- mais, pourtant, il concerne une clientèle très spéciale (apparemment la clientèle ciblée par une publicité).

Si..., il n'en reste pas moins que... = si ..., cependant, il n'empêche que...

Être cantonné à = être limité à


----------



## irish_elmo

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je suis Irlandais et je suis en train d'écrire une dissertation en français pour la fac. 

Je cherche des *autres formules* pour dire "bien que .... il n'en demeure pas moins que...". On m'a appris que de telles constructions s'emploient dans des essais/dissertations pour annoncer les deux parties d'un "plan" - les deux grands titres qu'on va utiliser pour diviser la question en deux.

Merci beaucoup.

Elmo


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Les premières qui me viennent à l'esprit : toutefois, néanmoins, cependant ....ou tout simplement : mais...

Bien amicalement


----------



## CABEZOTA

"Cela dit..." permet d'introduire, après avoir concédé une idée, une opposition, un peu moins forte qu'avec toutefois, cependant, néanmoins, etc. Pour nuancer un propos, par exemple.

"Malgré cela..." peut également rendre des services...


----------



## emmanuelle56

Bonsoir,
Pour garder la même construction, tu peux utiliser  "Certes....mais..."


----------



## reka

Je ne comprends pas très bien cette phrase.Est-ce que vous pourriez me l'expliquer, s'il vous plaît? 

  »…elle pouvait certes s'ouvrir largement, mais n'en était pas moins impropre à toute fonction de…«

  je ne comprends pas la partie: *n'en était pas moins* impropre à toute fonction de

  Merci pour votre aide!

[…]


----------



## Benoît abroad

"elle pouvait certes s'ouvrir largement, mais elle n'était malgré tout pas capable d'une fonction de..."


----------



## gvergara

Salut :

Vous pourriez m'expliquer le sens de cette expression ? Je l'ai cherchée dans le Petit Robert, mais je ne la comprends encore pas. Merci à tous, adióshhh

_Un cimetière séculaire flanquait l'édifice religieux, ses tombes dépouillés et brisées* n'en* veillaient* pas moins* sur des dizaines de kilomètres d'horizon._
*De " Les arcanes du chaos " par Maxime Chattam*

_N'en... pas moins _(avec une idée d'oppos., de concession)._ Ils *n'en *ont *pas moins* de mérite. _
*Petit Robert*

GØnzãlỠ


----------



## nicko

"N'en... pas moins" signifie "même si": "Même si les tombes étaient brisées, elles veillaient sur des dizaines de kilomètres". Autrement dit, ce lieu estimpressionnant: même si les tombes sont en ruine, elles semblent vivantes.


----------



## siel

salut tout le monde,
j'arrive pas a comprendre ce que veux dire "n'en comporte pas moins nécessairement" dans la phrase suivante:
_"le recours des personnes publiques à l'arbitrage, si proche qu'il soit du système de l'arbitrage entre personnes privées, n'en comporte pas moins nécessairement des particularités liées à leur qualité même de personnes publiques".
_merci!!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Vous pourriez le remplacer par "... comporte néanmoins forcément des particularités..."


----------



## oooodavidoooo

Bonjour ! 
j'ai rencontré cette tournure dans la phrase suivante:
_*''Il n'en reste pas moins vrai* que c'est effectivement une première historique pour les Etats-Unis d'avoir un candidat noir.''_

Merci d'avance pour toute réponse


----------



## SwissPete

Je comprends « Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que ... » comme étant une expression qui veut dire, grosso modo, « en dépit de tout ce qui a été dit, le fait est que ... ».


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_il n'en reste pas moins vrai que.._ est le mélange incorrect de deux expressions distinctes et à peu près équivalentes :
_il n'en reste pas moins que...
_Ou
_il n'en est pas moins vrai que..._


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est ce que je dirais aussi…


----------



## tilt

Le TLFi n'est pas d'accord avec vous, messieurs  :


> _Il n'en reste pas moins_ (suivi d'un adj. attribut) _que_ + prop.     _Il n'en reste pas moins vrai qu'on ne produit pas pour accumuler des stocks de marchandises, mais bien pour consommer_ (Brunerie, _Industr. alim._, 1949, p. 201).
> source : RESTER : Définition de RESTER​


​


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah, bien… Cela me choque pourtant. D'ailleurs, pourquoi faire si compliqué ? _Il n'en reste pas moins que_ et_ il n'en est pas moins vrai que_ sont plus sobres.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

(Brunerie, _Industr. alim._, 1949, p. 201).
Je m'incline bien volontiers devant la valeur lexicographique de l'Industrie Alimentaire...
Mais je continuerai (étant partisan du moindre effort) à ne pas ajouter un mot quand il est inutile. Le journal _Le Monde_ doit être également fainéant, qui n'utilise pas _il n'en reste pas moins *vrai*_...


----------



## tilt

Il n'en reste pas moins vrai qu'on peut dire, aussi, _il n'en reste pas moins faux/douteux/certain/etc_.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

«...excusez-moi, je vous prie, mais je dois ma première visite à mon père. Je n'*en* suis pas moins reconnaissant de l'honneur que vous me faites.»
(_Dumas, Le comte de Monte-Cristo_)

J'ai du mal à comprendre bien cet _*en*_.  Si l'on dit, par exemple, «Vous me faites un honneur.  Je vous en suis reconnaissant», le pronom _*en*_ dans la deuxième phrase remplace _*l'honneur*_.  Mais ici, il me semble que nous avons non seulement le pronom _*en*_, mais aussi la seule chose à laquelle le pronom peut être rattaché, c'est-à-dire _*l'honneur que vous me faites*_.

Alors, quelle est la fonction du pronom dans l'extrait ci-dessus?  Deuxièmement, est-il vraiment nécessaire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## CapnPrep

Il s'agit d'une locution _n'en être pas moins_, ou en fait [_n'en _<verbe> _pas moins …_], qui veut dire « tout de même, malgré cela » (TLFi).

Fais une recherche pour les deux mots "pas moins" dans les titres des discussions des forums français, il y en a tout un tas.


----------



## itka

D'un point de vue grammatical, chaque fois qu'un pronom "en" apparaît, il remplace une expression sous-jacente, commençant par "de", mais ce n'est pas toujours évident de la retrouver.
Ici, on pourrait dire (en enlevant le pronom) :
"*Du fait que* je doive ma première visite à mon père / *de* ce fait , je ne suis pas moins reconnaissant de l'honneur que vous me faites".

Bien entendu, cela ne change rien à la _signification_ de l'expression que t'indique CapnPrep.


----------



## odadrian

„Il ne faut pas se dissimuler la brutalité de la conquête et l’exploitation des territoires conquis; il n’en reste pas moins que Rome ne se propose jamais de détruire l’enemi vaincu, à l’exception notable de Carthage, mais de l’ntégrer à un _imperium_, garant de prosperité, d’ordre et de paix.”
Comment on pourrait interpréter l’expression: il n’en reste pas moins que Rome ne se propose jamais de détruire l’enemi vaincu?


----------



## nicduf

je pense que le sens est voisin de"néanmoins", "cependant"


----------



## geostan

Il n'en reste pas moins* vrai *que...?


----------



## odadrian

C’est une supposition. Voici un autre texte ou le mot vrai n’est pas inclus: De plus, même si les chaudières modernes au fioul sont maintenant *moins* consommatrices, *il n'en reste pas moins que* le coût global de l'installation *...*

Donc, néanmoins ou cependant sont plus proches du contexte?


----------



## geostan

On peut dire aussi _il reste que_ ou bien _Toujours est-il que..._ sans vraiment changer le sens de l'idée.


----------



## nicduf

odadrian said:


> „Il ne faut pas se dissimuler la brutalité de la conquête et l’exploitation des territoires conquis; il n’en reste pas moins que Rome ne se propose jamais de détruire l’enemi vaincu, à l’exception notable de Carthage, mais de l’ntégrer à un _imperium_, garant de prosperité, d’ordre et de paix.”
> Comment on pourrait interpréter l’expression: il n’en reste pas moins que Rome ne se propose jamais de détruire l’enemi vaincu?


 
Il y a une opposition ente les 2 parties de la phrase que l'on pourrait transformer ainsi :
" *Bien qu'il* ne faille pas se dissimuler la brutalité de la conquête  
 et l’exploitation des territoires conquis, Rome ne se propose jamais de détruire l’ennemi vaincu, à l’exception notable de Carthage, mais de l’ntégrer à un _imperium_, garant de prosperité, d’ordre et de paix.”

ou encore

*Bien sûr,* Rome fut brutale dans ses conquêtes et exploita les territoires conquis, *mais (cepandant, néanmoins) *jamais elle ne se proposa de détruire .......

Ces deux reformulations ne sont que pour éclairer le sens de la phrase, 
la formulation initiale reste  bien sûr la meilleure


----------



## danielc

D'un article du magazine Marianne, au sujet du père de l'antisémite français Édouard Droumont

"Anticlérical, il n'en fait pas moins baptiser son fils"

Est- ce que cela veut dire que le bébé fût baptisé, ou non? C'est quoi au juste le sens de "il n'en fait pas moins"

Merci


----------



## Donaldos

C'est une tournure utilisée pour marquer le contraste :

_il n'en fait pas moins baptiser son fils_ = il fait baptiser son fils quand même, malgré le fait qu'il soit anticlérical

Extraits du Littré :



> *Ne.... pas moins, n'en.... pas moins*, c'est-à-dire tout de même, nonobstant. _Je suis souffrant, mais je n'en irai pas moins à la cérémonie_.
> Je n'en perdrai pas moins ce peuple abominable, RAC. Esth. II, 6.
> _Je n'en mourrai pas moins, j'en mourrai plus coupable_, RAC. Phèdre, I, 3.



et Larousse nous donne :



> *N'en être pas moins*, être cependant, tout de même.


----------



## clemenceau

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je lit un polar (un des «Maigret»). Et je me demande sur le sens de «pas moins» dans le contexte suivant:

Il faisait toujours un clair soleil, avec un petit froid sec qui mettait de la vapeur devant les lèvres et vous gelait le bout des doigts. Maigret n'en était *pas moins* resté debout sur la plate-forme de l'autobus et tantôt il grognait, tantôt il souriait malgré lui, en lisant le journal du matin.

Je ne comprends pas comment on peut utiliser le terme «pas moins» quand il n'y a pas de comparaison évidente.

Merci de tout coeur aux francophones et aux francophiles,
Clemenceau.


----------



## Marie3933

ne... pas moins = pourtant, malgré cela
-> Malgré le froid, Maigret était resté sur la plate-forme


----------



## tilt

Je dirais _Maigret n'en était pas moins resté debout = Maigret était néanmoins resté debout_.

Les propositions de Marie3933 n'en sont _pas moins _judicieuses.


----------



## vnz2011

_il n'en est pas moins possible _au Gouvernement de..

ça veut dire que c'est possible ou pas?

merci


----------



## Astamalana

Décompose la phrase ca sera tout de suite plus simple.

Petit exemple en trois niveaux : 

- Possible (marcher sur Terre)


- Moins possible = difficile mais toujours possible (marcher sur la Lune)


- Impossible (marcher sur l'eau)

"il *n'*est *pas *moins possible", sous entendu *c'est encore possible* puisque "ce n'est pas moins".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le TLFi à _moins_ ne nous aide pas beaucoup, sauf en nous rappelant cette expression:
♦ *Il n'en reste/demeure pas moins que*. [Pour renforcer une énonciation]  _Il n'en restait pas moins qu'un prêtre avait fait d'elle la femme d'un misérable, pour toujours_ (G.Leroux, Parfum, 1908, p.13).
_
Moins possible_ existe, bien sûr, mais _il n'en est pas moins possible_ me rappelle davantage_ il n'en reste pas moins que_, o_ù__ moins _se rapporte au verbe.
Il existe plusieurs tournures, associées à un verbe, qui utilisent les formes _(ne) pas moins / pas plus / pas davantage._
J'ai du mal à trouver une formulation synonyme à_ n'être pas moins possible_, mais je pense avoir trouvé un bel exemple: 
_Oui, en géographie tu te trompes rarement, il n'en est pas moins possible que, dans le cas présent, tu te trompes._


----------



## reka

Bonjour,
s'il vous plaît, qu'est-ce que veut dire la seconde partie de cette phrase: 

_Artiste es soumis à des messages mystérieux qu'on devait faute de mieux qualifier d'intuitions; *messages qui n'en commandaient pas moins de manière impérieuse, catégorique, sans laisser la moindre possibilité de s'y soustraire.

*_Je ne comprends pas bien la seconde partie de cette phrase…alors, les message étaient appelés 'intuitions', mais quand même ils commandaient de manière impérieuse…Ai-je bien compris?
Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

Oui, c'est exactement ça : _n'en pas moins faire quelque chose_ = faire quelque chose malgré tout, quand même.


----------



## kokomal

Bonjour ^^

Je suis tombée sur l'expression qui est incompréhensible pour moi. 
*Elle n'en est pas moins venue me voir. *
Avec cette pherase 
Est-ce qu'elle est venue ?
Pourriez-vous me citer une situation et les autres phrases avec "n'en pas moins"
s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

La construction avec "n'en pas moins" s'utilise très facilement.

"Il m'affirme qu'il est honnête : je n'en reste pas moins méfiant(e)."
"Tout est fait pour assurer la sécurité des passagers : (_je n'en ai pas moins peur / je n'en suis pas moins inquiet/-ète_)."

etc, etc...


----------



## kokomal

Bonjour Snarkhunter
Merci pour votre explication.

pour le confirmer 

Je n'en reste pas moins méfiant. = Je m'en méfie quand même.


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, c'est exctement cela : _"Bien que...(), je...() malgré tout."_


----------



## apprenantx

bonjour
est ce quelqu'un peut me dire quel mot "en" remplace dans cette phrase ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom _en_ est l'expression de la cause, mais il vaut mieux renoncer à vouloir l'analyser exactement et simplement le considérer comme faisant partie de l'expression _n'en…pas moins_.


----------



## walidgim

Bonjour, c'est un commentaire du journal Ouest France.


Contradictions Et ce doute s'exprime par des contradictions manifestes. Tous les sondages indiquent qu'une large majorité d'Américains ne souhaite pas de nouvelle mission militaire. Mais ils *n'en attendent pas moins* un commandant en chef et ont perçu la politique d'Obama sur la Syrie comme un aveu de faiblesse. Bref, l'Amérique ne veut plus envoyer ses GI's mais veut un Président fort.

Que veut dire *n'en attendent pas moins* ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On pourrait l'exprimer autrement : "Et néanmoins, ils attendent tout de même..."


----------



## HerbertX

La majorité ne veut plus une nouvelle intervention militaire. Mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne souhaitent pas un chef, "un leader" fort, déterminé et qui ne se laisse pas faire. Or, Obama a montré des signes de faiblesse à leurs yeux.

Alors :
 La majorité ne veut plus..... mais souhaite quand même.....

PS pas vu la contribution de snarkhunter


----------



## yazicioglu5

"C'était vieux de cinq ans. Ce n'en était pas *moins* la cause première de tout ce qui était arrivé,"

Voulez-vous donner un synonyme  pour le mot *moins,* écrit avec les lettres gras.
Est-ce qu'on peut dire: C'était la premiere cause de tout ce qui était arrivé


----------



## tilt

Oui, on peut dire ça.
L'ensemble des deux phrases signifie _Même si c'était vieux de cinq ans, c'était la première cause de tout ce qui était arrivé._


----------



## Youri Papakha

Bonjour a tous! 
Et encore une fois, je ne sais pas justifier l'usage de EN dans la phrase ci-dessous. Pouvez-vous m'aider? Merci.
_"Le jeu des dominos des animaux! Un grand classique qui n'*en* reste pas moins efficace."_


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

"en" fait ici partie de la locution figée "n'en rester pas moins" qui peut se lire comme un équivalent de _néanmoins_, _cependant_, _malgré_ _cela_, etc.
_"Le jeu des dominos des animaux ! Un grand classique qui reste cependant (un jeu) efficace."_
-> Bien que ce soit un classique, il a su garder son efficacité (ce jeu ancien a su rester moderne).


----------



## Youri Papakha

Oui, c'est ce que je devinais, mais n'en étais pas sûr. Alors, si l'on ôte la négation dans cette phrase: " ...qui en reste (moins) (in)efficace"; la phrase exprimera-t-elle le suivant: "Le jeu des dominos des animaux est un classique. C'est pourquoi il reste moins eficace"


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans cette phrase, il y a en fait deux négations (_ne…pas_ et _moins_) qui s'annulent.

_Il n'*en* reste pas moins efficace_ = Il reste [cependant] efficace.

Et comme il s'agit d'une expression figée ainsi que l'a bien expliqué SergueiL, on ne peut pas la modifier. En particulier, on ne peut pas supprimer les négations.


----------



## Jorge Ávila

Bonjour, je suis en train de lire _Voyage au centre de la terre _et je ne comprends pas cette phrase-là:

_En somme, on pouvait vivre heureux dans cette maisonnette de Königstrasse, malgré les impatiences de son propriétaire, car, tout en s’y prenant d’une façon un peu brutale, celui-ci *ne m’en aimait pas moins.*_

Pourquoi on utilise ici l'adverbe _en_?

Merci!


----------



## Logospreference-1

En se rapporte aux _impatiences_ du propriétaire, qui n'enlevaient rien au fait que ce dernier aimait la personne qui s'exprime, ou qui ne diminuaient en rien son amour pour elle : les deux nuances me paraissent possibles.


----------



## samiraa

Jorge, pour répondre à ta question : en est utilisé ici car il fait partie de l'expression n'en... pas moins, où en exprime la cause et équivaut à cependant.

... cependant, il m'aimait.
... il ne m'aimait pas moins à cause de cela.


----------



## Maître Capello

samiraa said:


> en est utilisé ici car il fait partie de l'expression n'en... pas moins, où en exprime la cause


Le pronom _en_ n'indique pas tant la cause que l'opposition. Quoi qu'il en soit, le sens est bien :

_*Même s'*il s'y prenait d’une façon un peu brutale, celui-ci m'aimait *tout de même beaucoup*_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Peut-être aurais-je dû commencer par expliquer la tournure _ne [verbe conjugué] pas moins, ne pas [infinitif] moins_, qui fonctionne selon le principe des doubles négations, aboutissant à un sens positif ou affirmatif.


----------

